
Multicluster Kubernetes with Service Mirroring - pyronicide
https://linkerd.io/2020/02/25/multicluster-kubernetes-with-service-mirroring/
======
alexellisuk
Finally a federation story that makes sense for Kubernetes

------
cloudytoday
nice post - great detail. looking forward to the next one.

------
tpothulapati
Great Post!

